# Royal Yacht HMY Britannia



## KevinR (Jan 5, 2006)

Fellow modellers may be interested in my 1:100 scale model of Britannia. It is entirely scratch-built from a crude set of drawings, and many photographs - some of which were kindly supplied by the then Commander of the ship after I wrote to him asking if he could help.
I still have the model, which has pride of place in my living-room! 
Absolutely everything on the model is hand-made (I hate the term "scratch-built!) Handrail stanchions and props. were made as described in my other thread, and the whole model is up to exhibition standard (I reckon!)
Actually, I entered this model in the International Model EngineerExhibition in London in 1995 and managed to get the Bronze Medal.


----------



## sydney heads (Oct 10, 2007)

Excellent piece of work Kevin! You have every right to be proud.
Have thought about this as a future project myself- but have two to build first!
Cheers John


----------



## gillpiow (Aug 25, 2005)

What a superb model of a beautiful very much missed ship.I never cease to be amazed at the talent there is around.Well done.
Gill


----------



## doalittle (Jun 9, 2010)

Kevin R

What a good job you have done. I am just starting my very own Deans Marine 1.96 scale HMY Britannia, so if you can be of any help to me please let me know, especially the angle and positions of the propshafts.

Looking forward to hearing from you.

Regards

Mike M [doalittle]


----------



## william dillon (Jun 9, 2005)

Not a patch on my "Airfix" model........LOL, looks so real, very well done mate.


----------



## heward3 (Apr 6, 2010)

Forget the bronze, should have got Gold for an excellent job as that one. Well done. 

Steve Heward.


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Kevin, A very well done Britannia! You should be very proud of that sort of accomplishment. Building from photos can be very intimidating.


----------



## tugboat (Nov 23, 2006)

Beautiful job, Kevin, and a standard to aim to emulate. Well done.


----------

